# Pompous Pom - Juice Reviews



## Lord Vetinari (3/1/17)

Why no thread for Cape Town's finest yet?! Let me get the ball rolling then. 

First up... CROWN ROYALE!!!

Flavour Profile says Pipe Tobacco infused with Turkish Coffee, Hazel Nuts, Bourbon and Dark Chocolate.

I have had this in drippers, tanks and even licked a bit off my finger and no matter how you have it, this is delicious juice.

Tobacco forms a base not an overtone, coffee binds into this at the side of the palate, dark chocolate spreading over the tongue and throat with the bourbon lingering in the sinus for a good bit along with the roasted nutty note.

Dark yet bright. Not sweet but not dry. I have gone through about 220ml of it already.

Flavor is remarkably consistent between devices. It is my go-to for lower power devices at the moment at 30 to 40w but a good 120w drip every now and then hits the spot too wow.

Seriously. This juice has me buying no imports about. Get some.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (3/1/17)

thanks for your review @The Luggage ... So pleased you like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (3/1/17)

Great review and description. I really have to get me some


----------



## Lord Vetinari (3/1/17)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> thanks for your review @The Luggage ... So pleased you like it. It's been a great success.


I am looking forward to getting 2 100ml bottles tomorrow again. Thanks for this one it is next-level.


Schnappie said:


> Great review and description. I really have to get me some


I can vouch for this being first-class import-killing excellence. No matter what I say you still will not expect exactly how good it is. I am a massive fan.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (3/1/17)

I think this review should probably belong under the Voodoo juice reviews thread though


----------



## Lord Vetinari (4/1/17)

Schnappie said:


> I think this review should probably belong under the Voodoo juice reviews thread though


No way. Totally different lines bro. Worlds apart IMO. It's not Pompous Pom by Voodoo Vapor. Not at all.


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (4/1/17)

Yes it's a completely different line of juice


----------



## Schnappie (4/1/17)

No problem. Just saw some of them under the voodoo thread


----------



## goki (4/1/17)

The Pompous Pom Pecan nut pie is amazing. Certainly one of the best desserts I've tried. Its really amazing. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (4/1/17)

Thanks @goki


----------



## Tanja (21/2/17)

Just tried the Pecan nut pie now for the first time... wow... one amazingly beautiful mouth full of yumminess!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (22/2/17)

Tanja said:


> Just tried the Pecan nut pie now for the first time... wow... one amazingly beautiful mouth full of yumminess!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Happy that you enjoying the juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit (22/2/17)

Then yall need to try the duchess. Om nom nom nom nom. Taking a break from my diy juice and the duchess is the only juice I'm vaping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (25/2/17)

YES. Duchess is a leap forward IMO. Very full profile almost overwhelming at first. You have to let her really get into the wicks after 10ml you won't want to drip anything else.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Strontium (12/8/17)

Tockit said:


> Then yall need to try the duchess. Om nom nom nom nom. Taking a break from my diy juice and the duchess is the only juice I'm vaping.


If you diying just make Cuprian


----------



## Hooked (20/3/19)

​
*POMPOUS POM – EARL OF WINDSOR *(followed by Earl of Windsor on ice)​

Local

Purchased from: Unrecorded
Price: Unrecorded

*Flavour Description: *
A warm caramel cappuccino with marshmallow float sitting on a bed of whipped cream.

VG/PG: 70/30
Nic: 6mg
Mod: iJust 3
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W


*My comments: *

What a delightful coffee! It’s light, soft and creamy and an absolute joy to vape! The cappuccino and caramel flavours blend seamlessly, without the one overpowering the other. The sweetness level is just right – neither too much nor too little. 

I don’t usually enjoy a light coffee as a wake-‘n-vape, preferring to keep those for during the day. However, this one is different and its delicious flavour starts the day on a good note!

*Would I buy this juice again:* Definitely!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (20/3/19)

*POMPOUS POM – EARL OF WINDSOR ON ICE*​
Local

Purchased from: Vaper’s Corner
Price: R260


*Flavour Description: *
A warm caramel cappuccino with marshmallow float sitting on a bed of whipped cream, on ice.

VG/PG: 70/30
Nic: 3mg
Mod: iJust 3
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W


*My comments: *

The name of this juice should be changed to _Earl of Windsor Coffee Ice-cream_, because that is what it tastes like!

The delicious flavour of the version without ice remains intact, only cooler. Much cooler. It immediately made me think of coffee ice-cream. However, I would prefer less coolant.

This is the first time that I’ve found a coffee juice in two versions – one with and one without ice. It was interesting comparing the two to see if the ice changes the flavour in any way – and it did not. Nor did the ice overwhelm the original flavour, which I have experienced before. 

If you like coffee juice and if you like “iced” juice, you would enjoy this one. Unfortunately, I'm not a fan of "ice" and especially not in coffee - even if it tastes like coffee ice-cream! 

Would I buy this juice again: Not as it is at the moment, but I would if the ice were less.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (21/3/19)

@Hooked Thank you for your honest review... We're glad you enjoying Earl of Windsor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (21/3/19)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> @Hooked Thank you for your honest review... We're glad you enjoying Earl of Windsor



My pleasure, @Zeki Hilmi

Reactions: Like 1


----------

